# Help with Half Life 2 extreme lag



## coolguy204 (Jun 28, 2006)

My Half Life 2 lags so much can u help me.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

First time playing it?...
Is it off line and online lag?..

Please give your system specs also..

One side note.. even on "super" machines HL2 had some bugs.. Some "jumpiness" is expected with this game.. 
There is a tweak guide for it... I'll need to find it and edit in the link.

Edit:.. found it.. give this a read and see if it can help. http://www.tweakguides.com/HL2_1.html


----------



## coolguy204 (Jun 28, 2006)

i found your thing and it says "Do I have to have an Internet Connection to play Half Life 2: The short answer is Yes. If you don't have any kind of Internet connection, you cannot play Half Life 2. Steam requires online authentication of your Half Life 2 CD Key and it also needs to download additional files to activate and complete the Half Life 2 install before it can be played. There is no legal way around this - the CD Key must be authenticated online, and sharing Steam cached files with your friends is illegal. However once you've registered your CD Key and updated Half Life 2 you can play it offline at any time without having to have an active Internet connection - see below."


----------



## coolguy204 (Jun 28, 2006)

but i have optimum it shopuldnt be slow


----------



## Rumpo-Stiltskin (May 9, 2006)

Duplicate here:

http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/479154-why-does-my-half-life.html


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Please keep to your original post here:

http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/479154-why-does-my-half-life.html

Having two threads for the same problem doesn't help the people trying to help you.


----------



## coolguy204 (Jun 28, 2006)

what are u talking about i'm new here


----------



## coolguy204 (Jun 28, 2006)

give me a break


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

coolguy204 said:


> what are u talking about i'm new here


I figured that... 

The reason we need you to stick with one thread for the same problem is that the people won't know what has been suggested on the other thread and vice versa. If you are getting different infomation it could be hindering you more than helping.


----------



## coolguy204 (Jun 28, 2006)

i'm talking about ur dont take life seriously


----------



## coolguy204 (Jun 28, 2006)

its cool


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

oh my sig?  ok


----------



## coolguy204 (Jun 28, 2006)

do u know how to fix my extreme lag


----------



## MahaGamer (Jul 29, 2005)

please tell us your PC specs. That will help US out alot.


----------

